# Krups EA8108 grinding time adjustment?



## markorantanen (Sep 12, 2019)

Got a Krups EA810870 bean-to-cup machine to complement the old EA8010 i got for long time. However, large coffee is too weak due to short grinding time.

For EA8010 there is button combination that enables easy adjustment of grinding time, but the same does not work for the EA8018 I got. I assume for some reason shortcut changed for EA81xx series - anybody know how to do it?


----------

